# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy birthday Mike!

## Suzi

Happy birthday lovely! Hope you have an amazing day!

----------

OldMike (25-01-22)

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Suzi  :(party):

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy birthday!!!!!

----------

OldMike (25-01-22)

----------


## Paula

Happy birthday!  :(party):

----------

OldMike (25-01-22)

----------


## Stella180

Happy Birthday Michael. Hope you have a fab day.

----------

OldMike (25-01-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Happy birthday twinnie!!!

----------

OldMike (25-01-22)

----------


## selena

Happy birthday!

----------

OldMike (25-01-22)

----------


## OldMike

Thanks guys you're the best.  :(party):

----------

Suzi (25-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

Did you have a lovely day?

----------


## Flo

Belated happy birthday wishes Mike! :(party):

----------


## OldMike

> Did you have a lovely day?


Yep a quite day spent gaming and eating  :O: 




> Belated happy birthday wishes Mike!


Thanks Flo better late than never to dig up an old cliche  :):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds lovely! What game are you playing? Call of Duty on the XBox?

----------

